# Bulk Buy Pens



## rtjw (Sep 4, 2005)

What kind of kit would you like to see in the next bulk buy?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 4, 2005)

I didn't vote because I would like to see them all offered. If only one could be offered my order of preference would be: Baron, Perfect Fit Convertible, El Grande, RT Euro. All in the better platings. A choice of TN gold and Platinum.[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 4, 2005)

To me, the Baron and Jr Gent are interchangeable, so my vote goes to the Perfect Fit.

Edit:  We just had the Jr Gent, so the Baron (this soon) would be redundant.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 4, 2005)

I am sure all can be offered but which one would you like to see first. I am trying to get an order of how to do them.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 5, 2005)

My preference would be Perfect Fit and RT Euros.... already have a load of the Barons and have some Ligero and El Grande kits...


----------



## Monty (Sep 5, 2005)

First choice is the Perfect Fit, followed by the Baron, followed by the RT.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 5, 2005)

First choice is PF Convertible pens in Titanium Gold, second would be Barons (in Black Ti, TiN and Pt) and El Grande Streamlined in Pt.


----------



## wayneis (Sep 6, 2005)

Perfect Fit is also my first choise then it would be the Streamline El Grande, RT European and then Baron.  All in the better finishes, I don't do the 24K.

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Sep 6, 2005)

My choice would be Perfect Fit then the Roundtop Euro.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like the Baron and Perfect fit is what evryone is wanting. I will look into those today and find out about prices. Depending on those issues, we may try a bulk buy in October so that everyone can start stocking up for the holiday shoppers.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 13, 2005)

Excellent!!  Thanks Johnny!!![]


----------

